# Auto-Blog: Bin ich blind? Doof? Alles auf einmal?



## aSak (23. März 2007)

Salut buffed-Comm,

ja das neue Blasc2 ist ja in aller Munde und so kam ich auch nicht umhin, es auch mal zu testen. Vor allem die Funktion des Autobloggings finde ich sehr interessant, auch wenn ich schon einen Blog habe. Nun kommt das große "Aber": In der FAQ steht:



> Wo schalte ich die Auto-Blog-Funktion ein und aus?
> 
> Als registrierter Benutzer wechselst du zunächst auf deine persönliche mybuffed-Seite und klickst dann auf die Registerkarte „Einstellungen“. Dort findest du unter „CHARAKTEREINSTELLUNGEN“ die Namen deiner WoW-Charaktere. Hier kannst du für jeden Charakter das AutoBlog ein- und abschalten.



Supi! Ich klicke mich auf meine mybuffed-Seite, Einstellungen - und dort gibt es aber keine Charaktereinstellungen? Habe grade eben zum ersten Mal meine Chars hochgeladen, und trotzdem finde ich dort nur:

o Persönliche Infos
- Foto
- Über mich
o Kontaktdaten
o Motto
o buffed.de Einstellungen
- Profildesign
- Gästebuchstuff
- Interessen

Also zum Thema zurück: Bin ich blind? Doof? Alles auf einmal? Ein Fehler in der FAQ? Ein Fehler von mir? Ich find da einfach nichts zum Auto-Blog. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/cry
aSak

-- www.think-strange.de


----------



## Len (23. März 2007)

Ich benutze zwar kein Blasc, denke aber das es daran liegt, dass es etwas dauert bis deine Charaktere hier veröffentlicht werden und somit die Einstellungen der selbigen verfügbar sind?


----------



## aSak (23. März 2007)

Indeed. Ich bin doch einfach nur doof. Und ungeduldig. Topic kann geschlossen werden...

Danke trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightFlyer (23. März 2007)

Hi,
ich hab auch noch ne Frage zum Autoblog, und die passt ganz gut hier rein.
Man Char ist auf Blasc vorhanden und alle Einstellungen sind so vorgenommen, dass er Bloggen sollte.
Nun habe ich vor ner Stunde mit Zocken aufgehört, Char Upload wurde gemacht, die neuen Daten sind auch da, allerdings kein Blogeintrag. Wann Blogt denn der Charakter?
Macht er das immer oder nur ab und an, oder wenn was ganz tolles war?
Gore zB hat heute was neues zum Herstellen gelernt, ein paar neue Orte entdeckt und die eine oder andere Quest bekommen bzw. abgeschlossen.

Oder dauert das einfach sehr lange bis ein eintrag auftaucht?

Gruss
NF


----------



## Bl1nd (23. März 2007)

NightFlyer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab auch noch ne Frage zum Autoblog, und die passt ganz gut hier rein.
> Man Char ist auf Blasc vorhanden und alle Einstellungen sind so vorgenommen, dass er Bloggen sollte.
> Nun habe ich vor ner Stunde mit Zocken aufgehört, Char Upload wurde gemacht, die neuen Daten sind auch da, allerdings kein Blogeintrag. Wann Blogt denn der Charakter?
> ...



Es wird nur gebloggt wenn etwas spezielleres passiert. Stell dir vor es würde bei jeder quest ein oder gar mehrmals bloggen... Weiss ja nicht wie du spielst, aber bei mir würden dann an einem Tag um die 150-250 Blogs entstehen!

Also einfach geduldig weiter zocken, paar lvl ups, etwas anderes anziehen usw... Und du wirst deine Blogs schon bald lesen können, versprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightFlyer (23. März 2007)

Hallo,
danke, ich hab halt einfach keine nähere Beschreibung gefunden, welche Ereignisse dazu führen, dass ein Eintrag erzeugt wird, deshlab war ich etwas verwirrt.
Gerade habe ich gesehen, dass sich mein guter Gore zum ersten mal verewigt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss
NF


----------



## Nimbert (24. März 2007)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Auto-Blog: Kein Ereigniss wird angezeigt!?

Die Charakter sind mit meinem Account verbunden, mein Hauptcharakter ist als "Main" gekennzeichnet, die Charakter sind für ALLE als sichbar eingestellt und der Haken für Autoblog ist bei jedem Charakter gesetzt. Nur einen Autoblog im Blog bekomme ich nicht, obwohl die einzelnen Charaktere aktualisiert werden.

Gibt es irgendeinen Trick?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es werden weder LevelUps, Rufsteigerungen noch neue Ausrüstungen als Autoblog angezeigt.

Ich wäre für ein wenig Hilfe von der Buffed-Crew dankbar.

Nimbert

P.S.: Ansonsten finde ich mybuffed eine super Sache...


----------



## Torturella (25. März 2007)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Es werden weder LevelUps, Rufsteigerungen noch neue Ausrüstungen als Autoblog angezeigt.
> 
> Ich wäre für ein wenig Hilfe von der Buffed-Crew dankbar.




Bei mir ist es genauso

chars werden angezeigt
auto blog ist aktiviert
chars werden übertragen
aber irgendwie bloggt da nix, und ich hab einiges gemacht, die letzten Tage...


----------



## Klondike (28. Dezember 2007)

Torturella schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genauso
> 
> chars werden angezeigt
> auto blog ist aktiviert
> ...



dito


----------



## dereifler (29. Dezember 2007)

Heyho, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
häte auch ne Frage zum AutoBlog die zu Beginn schon gestellt wurde.
Wie stelle ich das ding ein. Bekomme auch keine Charakterauswahl angezeigt.

mein Chars sind alle seit langem in der charaktersuche auf buffed de zu finden.
Bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit auf mybuffed registriert.

Dennoch bekomm ich die Auswahl nicht.

Danke für Hilfe

PS wo stelle ich die Main funktion ein und ´stelle alle chars auf sichtbar? Danke mal das wird das Problem sein.in ben Blasc 2 eisntellungen hab ich nix gefunden


----------

